# Why I am NOT DJing Califur 2012



## Huepow00 (May 30, 2012)

Why I am NOT DJing Califur 2012
========================
Monday night last week (May 21st) I was informed that I was being accused by Califur Staff of "Bragging about having my registration comp'd. (Free) at the FurBQ" which took place earlier that weekend.


This is COMPLETELY UNTRUE and witness's at the FurBQ support my claim - however, Califur has chosen to believe this accusation and on Thursday (May 24th) I was informed that I had been CUT from DJing Saturday Night because of this.




I am sorry for those of you who were looking forward to my set Saturday Night - but there is nothing I can do to change their minds.


- I would like to give a massive shout to DJs Raven & Haze, who have been nothing but supportive of me and fought for me against this - You guys are the best.
- Also a big shout to Frosty Orca - who makes us DJ's jobs possible.




Dj EAR
www.DjEAR.com






Some Quick Facts
=============
-Yes, After explaining my reasons for asking, I was told my registration would be comp'd. for 1 DAY - Saturday, so that I could physically be at the Saturday Night Dance and DJ.  I believed that to be a fair request considering I was providing a free service to the con but was NOT planning to attend all 3 days as I have done in the past.
(IE: I did not believe it fair for me to pay $35-45 FullReg just to visit the FREE Friday Night Dance, and then DJ the Saturday Night Dance - without attending anything else going on at the con.)


-I had offered to pay the $25 Single-Day price if the above request could not be fufilled.


-There was a discussion between myself and other DJs at the FurBQ about the (now year-long) issue of "Paying to DJ" in which I explained in NO "Bragging" way to them, how I had been granted my Single-Day comp. One other person sitting at our table asked me to clarify what we were discussing, and I explained the reason to them in the same way I had to the other DJs.


-Stay Golden


-Bang


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 30, 2012)

The ppl that run califur are jackasses man.  Last year I was told I couldn't have one of my airsoft guns with me(no batt or ammo just to go with my outfit)peace bonded so I took it back home.  Then later that night I saw 2 con staff members running around with g36's that weren't peace bonded.   Oh what hypocrisy.

Sucks you can't dj tho.  I would like to but my style would most likely get me banned from spinning there.(terrorcore/speedcore)


----------



## kayfox (May 30, 2012)

d.batty said:


> The ppl that run califur are jackasses man.  Last year I was told I couldn't have one of my airsoft guns with me(no batt or ammo just to go with my outfit)peace bonded so I took it back home.  Then later that night I saw 2 con staff members running around with g36's that weren't peace bonded.   Oh what hypocrisy.
> 
> Sucks you can't dj tho.  I would like to but my style would most likely get me banned from spinning there.(terrorcore/speedcore)



Hotel says no.

Apparently the staff does not understand the hotel can kick the con out.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 30, 2012)

It's up to con staff to keep that shit under control.  You used to be able to peace bond those things, yet I see con staff members breaking so many of their own rules and then jumping down peoples throats for breaking the rules that they themselves just broke not more than 2 mins ago.   I'm just glad this year isn't clusterfucked with the kroq crowd.


----------

